# Curado cu-200 bantam schematic



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Brother in law asked if I could clean up two of his old reels. They are similar to my e7 but obviously older. I looked online to download a schematic for reference and noticed that every schematic I came across pointed my to a cu-200bsf curado but his reels don't have all of the same parts. 

Mainly his reels don't have all of the parts shown below the cast control knob. there was simply the cap, fiber cast control spacer, spring and then bearing. The schematic shows much more parts. Am I missing something here?

I also noticed that on the schematic diagrams they show the interior spool bearing sitting inside the frame and held in place by a cover and two screws. His spool bearing is on the shaft of the spool and kept on with a pin that goes through the spool shaft.

Is there an older schematic that might be out there for these older cu-200 bantams?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

JuiceGoose said:


> Brother in law asked if I could clean up two of his old reels. They are similar to my e7 but obviously older. I looked online to download a schematic for reference and noticed that every schematic I came across pointed my to a cu-200bsf curado but his reels don't have all of the same parts.
> 
> Mainly his reels don't have all of the parts shown below the cast control knob. there was simply the cap, fiber cast control spacer, spring and then bearing. The schematic shows much more parts. Am I missing something here?
> 
> ...


here you go

http://www.southwesternparts.com/code/orderparts.php3


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks bud but I can't a schematic to pull up on that website.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Where do you live i might give you a schematic for cu200.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Send me a PM with your email and I will send you the PDF file.


----------

